# Jamaican Blue Mountain in London?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't really want to get into a huge discussion as to whether JBM coffee is worth the price/hype, and certainly do not trust my coffee making abilities to purchase some and try out, but I was wondering, are there any cafes etc that actually sell JBM coffee in London? Wouldn't mind trying it.

Is this a silly question? I can't imagine any places actually use it regularly, though maybe some have it as a special occasionally? I dunno.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure how I managed to get a "thanks" on above. Fat fingers, small keyboard. However have it on me


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes Row said:


> Not sure how I managed to get a "thanks" on above. Fat fingers, small keyboard. However have it on me


We've all done it! Ha ha.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Id be surprised if any cafe offers it as a drink, maybe Harrod's, Selfridges, Harvey Nichols etc?

Algerian Coffee Stores seem to sell it as beans.

Wherever you go, its going to be over roasted, stale and poorly brewed.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Atkinsons in manchester were roasting some a few weeks back, not sure if they were offering it in the shop though, plus its a long way from london, plus its in manchester, who wants to go to manchester!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Atkinson s in lancaster ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thought they were in Manchester?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Thought they were in Manchester?


Lancaster


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

my mistake.

Still a long way from london.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And grim.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> And grim.


Thanks....been there ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No need, the KLF told me so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sigh


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> And grim.


Grim? Lancaster is like Bath compared to Preston.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I love Manchester. Nice change of pace from London. Good food, good coffee, good booze.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

London is only good if you're an oligarch these days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I love Manchester. Nice change of pace from London. Good food, good coffee, good booze.


IRA bomb 1996 kickstarted Manchester's redevelopment - how ironic.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Given London's size, I still think its coffee scene is a little behind, then again I spend a lot of time in Bristol so maybe I'm spoilt with good coffee there. (I miss DYDW







)


----------



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Jus Jam has it. It's a new place in Brixton. Been open for two weeks. You can watch actual bags of Jamaican Coffee Growers Association beans going into their own grinder. £5 for a single shot espresso. Very smooth, no aftertaste. The first real JBM I've had since 2006, at Bamboula, the Caribbean restaurant on Acre Lane, which closed down ages ago. I live 30 yards from Jus Jam, lucky me!

https://www.instagram.com/jusjamcafeuk/

https://goo.gl/maps/mUjLwMu3Berhkf3R9


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

froggystyle said:


> my mistake.
> 
> Still a long way from london.


 Atkinson's are based in Lancaster but I think they do have premises in Manchester now also.


----------



## Jonnythrust (Oct 10, 2021)

Fortnums stock it.


----------

